# What happened to /sys/boot/forth/ folder in 11.2 version?



## FabricioGuzzy (Jul 17, 2018)

Since I am interested in compiling FreeBSD from the sources, I am just wondering what happened to /sys/boot/*forth*/  folder on version 11.2 (checking Github)

Regards
Fabricio.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 17, 2018)

You do realize that Subversion holds the official source repository? Anyway, this is the first time I heard of this directory; it's not a thing on amd64 or i386 targets (specifying context with these kinds of questions really helps  ).

Anyway, /usr/src/stand/forth still exists making me wonder if something really happened here. Also because I see no mention of any changes in /usr/src/UPDATING (though that doesn't have to proof anything). You may want to check: /usr/share/examples/bootforth, that might be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 17, 2018)

Didn't I read that they are replacing forth with Lua for the bootloader?
Maybe not full replacement right now but I bet they are plumbing it in.

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2018-February/068464.html
I thought that /stand directory looked familiar. That's where Warner likes to shuffles things off to.



> In 11, FORTH will be the default, and Lua will  be built by default,
> but users will have to do something to use it. 12, both FORTH and Lua will
> be built and installed, with Lua as default (barring unforeseen
> complications). Once the co-existence stuff goes in, I imagine we'll make
> ...


----------



## FabricioGuzzy (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the answers... I appreciate it.
So, let's see the next moves  

Best regards
Fabricio.


----------

